# Crosthwaite Tugs / lawson Batey



## pete8

Somewhat belatedly I came across the very interesting " thread" relating to to Lawson Batey and the tugs "Hendon" and "George V." 
I wondered therefore if anyone has any information and / or personal experience of the Crosthwaite tug company and tugs " Joseph Crosthwaite" and "Lewis Crosthwaite " which became part of the Lawson Batey fleet in 1949. The tugs were renamed "Northsider" and "Earsdon" respectively.

Crosthwaite Tugs were founded by my Great Grandfather in the mid 1800s and thanks to the late John Proud much of the forgotten history of the company was published in his book "150 Years of the |Maltese Cross."

Hopefully someone might have something to add and I would be delighted to
hear.

With Thanks
Pete


----------



## pete8

*Crosthwaite / Lawson Batey*

My new thread this morning re Crosthwaite tugs should have given the full name of the company. This is Joseph Crosthwaite Tugs (North Shields)Ltd.
and is not to be confused with the Tees tug company Joseph Crosthwaite of Middlesbrough. Oddly, there is no apparent relationship between the two Crosthwaite families.
Pete


----------



## R58484956

S T Northsider (ex Joseph Crosthwaite -50, ex Huskisson) 149 tons, Built 1896
by J Cran & Co; Leith. 92.3 x 20.1 x 10.9. 2 cylinder steam engine 21" & 42" x 27" stroke built by the shipbuilders. Code flags MFYV. Registered Newcastle.
British flag. Owned by Lawson-Batey Tugs Ltd.

ST Earsdon (ex Lewis Crosthwaite-50, ex Colonel Thys-32) 234 tons, Built1912 by Boele & Pot, Bolnes. 108.3 x 23.2 x 12.2. 3 cylinder steam engine built by Matts. Fyenoord, Rotterdam. Radar. 1 deck (teak). Owned by France Fenwick Tyne & Wear Ltd. Managed by Col; F Dawson. Registered North Shields. British flag.

All details as per 1952/3


----------



## MNEWBY

Hello Pete
Interesting to read your post as the History of the Tyne & Blyth Tugs has been my hobby (apart from sailing my boat) for many years.
I can not add much only to say indeed Joseph Crosthwaite (Tugs) Ltd was one of the very early three tug companies on the Tyne with Ridleys (1848) and Latson Batey (1840) being the others.

I have traced back three generations with My late Father (John Newby) being skipper of Ridleys tugs 'Marty' & 'Impetus'.
My Grandfather (Septimus Newby) was a stoker with Lawson Batey on the 'Plover', 'Homer' and 'Joffre'
My Great Great grandfather (Joseph Newby) as far as we can find worked on the Readhead Companies 'Conqueror' then went onto skipper on the Ridleys tug 'Wonder' (1) and and then went onto Captain the Newcastle Brig 'Clyde' which is recorded in the 1861 National Census.

The 1861 National Census you will find recorded everyone in the UK at the time and where they lived and occupation etc and even included British crew on ships at that time so it may also help you.
Good Luck
Mike


----------



## ray1buck1

I believe that I have posted this some time past, regards the Tyne Tugs.
There is an interesting book by john H Proud entitled “150 years of the Maltese Cross” which is the story of the Tyne Blyth & Wear Tug Companies which give a history of all the tug companies, with description, short specification and photographs of a great majority of the companies tugs, together with there demise, ISBN 0 9522721 0 5 published by studio print Admiral Chaloner House , Belmangate , Guisborough, Cleveland TS14 7AD 

The “Cornhill” official No 169227 owed by France, Fenwick Tyne& Wear Co Ltd purchased in April 1951, I remember it coming to the Tyne the skipper was Davy McRichie, his brother Jimmy McRichie was also a skipper for FF 

If any particular details are required I could copy and send details in a Private Message 
Ray

PS posted on this link
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=448&highlight=john+Proud


----------



## pete8

*Crosthwaite tugs*

Many thanks , R58484956, Mike and Ray for your interesting replies..

I have John Proud's excellent book " 150 years of the Maltese Cross " and so have much of the Crosthwaite story as researched by him. My own digging continued and another tug was discovered, this was the "Catherine" , bought by J Crosthwaite and partner in 1842....the first tug he owned.
I always wondered whether anyone would remember something of the company and / or the tugs, particularly the last two survivors, Earsdon and Northsider.
Thank you again
Pete


----------



## sider

hi my father robert mitchell worked for the croshwaite tug boat company,on the joseph croshwaite he joined in the mid 30s as deck hand went to mate in 1939,the skipper then moved on and my dad was made skipper about 1942in one of the blackouts there was a job at dunston approaching the swing bridge he blew three times to open the bridge after a short while he moved his tug forward in the blackout,but the bridge was not open what damage was done i do not know.
he was still skipper when lawson batey brought the company in 1947,in 1958 the roughsider was built for the blyth tugboat company but fetched to the tyne and sent tht northsider to blyth. till to the day he retired he always had a very soft spot for that old steam tug the northsider


----------



## pete8

*Northsider*

Hi, Many thanks Sider, for your reply. I have always had the hope that one day I would hear from someone with a personal recollection of Crosthwaite tugs. Your Father's tug service was a long one and he would have witnessed a lot of changes in tugs themselves and in the River.
I do recall reading something quite a long time ago about an accident at the Swing Bridge and since yesterday I have been wracking my brains trying to remember where I read it. It could have been North Shields library.
I have a decent photo of Northsider (which you may have anyway) but will attempt (!!) to send it as an attachment . Never had much luck with these.

Thanks again
Pete


----------



## sider

hi pete, the information was passed on to my sister from my cousin harry hardwick,his father worked on the lewis crosthwaite. the accident is in the 100 years book but does not mention the tug or skipper or date. thanks paul


----------

